# Father - Daughter Project



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*off to a good start*

I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.










We're going to build a slight deviation of the NYWS design. I gave her three choices of wood. I could buy QSWO. I have a pile of Honduran Mahogany that was salvaged from a deck job site. Or I could get a Red Oak timber left from the construction of our house resawn at work. Ever the sentimental one, she chose the Red Oak.










I cut the timber off our land in '96 and had a Woodmizer man mill up the lumber, then I built a Timber Frame. Our left over beam was a 14' 8×8, with some pretty deep checks. I cut it in half and my boss let me bring it in to be resawn in our pallet shop.










Tonight, we had our first night in the shop together, and prepared our first board.










Moisture content is below 6% Here's the finished board


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


After an hour and a half in the shop I realized that my wife had promised the kids they could watch a movie tonight and that Mary had missed half of it.

I apologized to her, because I lost track of time. But she said that she had a great time and wasn't sorry for missing the film.

:^)


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


Quality time. Very Nice.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


What a great project to share together. The two of you working on it will make even more special. I look forward to following along.
CtL


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


Hope that she keeps up the interest in building it letting her help with making decissions as to style and finish
best of luck and when done # 2 is ready to do her chest. LOL Andy


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


Status update… We've got eight 48" long boards done, and fortunately, only need one more. That will cover the top and the long rails.

Then we'll have to go back through our few remaining 7' rough sawn boards and the cut offs from the boards we've already processed to get our short rails and the styles.

There are so many knots and checks in the lumber, that we're going to be cutting it close.

I may half to get a sheet of 1/4" oak plywood for the panels.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


Thats nice that your daughter is helping you build it. It is a nice way to spend some quilty time with her. Look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


Happened across this via Deb's eMag. Me and my son love building together. Nice to see a young girl interested as well!!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *off to a good start*
> 
> I promised my daughters I would build each one of them a hope chest some day. Well, my oldest is going to help me make hers. This will be her first experience in the shop and my first "real" furniture project.
> 
> ...


what a great post!

a great project, and even better team work. inspiring!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*making some progress prepping the lumber*










Status update… We've got eight 48" long boards done, and fortunately, only need one more. That will cover the top and the long rails.

Then we'll have to go back through our few remaining 7' rough sawn boards and the cut offs from the boards we've already processed to get our short rails and the styles.

There are so many knots and checks in the lumber, that we're going to be cutting it close.

I may half to get a sheet of 1/4" oak plywood for the panels.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *making some progress prepping the lumber*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be following you progress, great times with kids in the shop are hard to beat no matter what you build, but this is one she'll treasure.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Top glued up*

Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….

Planed them down in a batch to get exactly the same thickness….

Cut to 1" over finish length and then joined the edges again as needed to get all the neighbors nice and cozy.

Called in my helper to cut buiscut joints every 6"










Got everything laid out and set up, and went through a dry run glue up.

Despite our best efforts to be totally prepared, it was a mad scramble to get her clamped up in time….










I need to finish up my cross cut sled so we can square up the ends, then we'll cut the end tennons and breadboard mortices.

See ya next time


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Top glued up*
> 
> Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….
> 
> ...


Tight Bond III sure sets up fast!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

ssnvet said:


> *Top glued up*
> 
> Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….
> 
> ...


How nice it is to see a Happy Helper. Just watch that Pony tail. Nice project to


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Top glued up*
> 
> Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….
> 
> ...


Those smiles say it all. I too am concerned about that really long, beautiful hair getting caught in a power tool. Be careful!


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *Top glued up*
> 
> Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….
> 
> ...


It will be great memories, the two of you working in the shop


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Top glued up*
> 
> Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….
> 
> ...


Very nice :+)


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Top glued up*
> 
> Spent quite a while finishing up the top boards….
> 
> ...


Matching grins. Very nice.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Top is looking good.... ready for bread boards*

I plumbed a 4" dc line to a recycled funnel hood on the bench for use with hand held power tool work and gave it a test run today….

That, along with the air filter on high and the shop vac hooked up the tiny dust port really did the trick. I still wore a NIOSH mask, but the air seemed very clear. I could sweep the top with a fox tail and the dust was sucked right into the pipe










The top turned out better than I thought it would… hit it with 80, and then 100 grit on the belt sander to level out some of the ridges and planer chatter marks…. then 150 grit on the jitter bug.



















The new cross cut sled made quick and accurate work of trimming the ends.

Next up is to rout the tennon on the ends and the slot in the bread boards.

Unfortunately, the table came out bowed a little accross the width. As long as the bread boards run flat, I don't think it will be that noticeable though.

My daughter likes it a lot… but she wants me to stop working on it when she can't be there.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Top is looking good.... ready for bread boards*
> 
> I plumbed a 4" dc line to a recycled funnel hood on the bench for use with hand held power tool work and gave it a test run today….
> 
> ...


That table is looking good. That's a good thing that your daughter doesn't want to miss any of the build.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*bread boards are done*

Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit










And then to do the tounge on the end grain of the top with a rabbet bit. I often find the parallel set up bars used with the machinist vice on my bench top mill come in handy for set ups. They are 1/8" thick, so in this case two of them inserted in the groove with a feeler guage leaf was snug as a bug in a rug. This allowed me to match the rabbet bit height to groove bottom.










the result was a nice snug fit…. which, do to the slight warp of the panel, needed a little love tap from my assistant.










and here's the completed top, ready for a final sanding.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


That turned out very well and the shop time with your daughter was priceless!


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


A well made piece and a workshop angel. Is there anything better?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


Nuttin better than some good quality time with one o yer own. Priceless, and memorable for all. OH, the project is comin along well also


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


The panel looks awesome…

From the picture of your router table, it looks like the setup was set to run the piece between the fence and the bit. If that is the case, that is a very dangerous operation. With the rotation of the bit, it could throw the workpiece, pulling your hand into the bit.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


Router table snaps were taken after the fact to show the cutters used. Fence was flush with guide bearing for the cut…...

We're both pleased with the panel. I sanded the bread boards flush today and hit the whole thing with 150 grit on the jitterbug. It's looking really nice now.

Looking for recommendations for finishing. Thinking abot having the top and the rails and styles a medium shade coloer like Golden Oak and the panels (which were milled from a cant that came from a different tree) a lighter color.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


I know the project is done, but I wanted to chime in as a daughter.

It is SO wonderful that you worked with her in the shop. Even if she doesn't pursue woodworking, you're teaching here that she CAN do anything and that learning is a lifelong process.

Anyone can be a father, it takes a special person to be a Dad. You're a good Dad.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *bread boards are done*
> 
> Decided to do the groove in the bread boards on the router table with a slot cutter bit
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words Sandra.

I consider Husband and Dad as the most important jobs I'll ever have.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Back at it *

Now that schools winding down, my daughter has time to play… And now that I've got my TS refurb, and other shop projects done, I'm itchin' to make things again….

We inspected the top panel we had glued up and were happy to see it was still flat. It did shrink ~1/16" in width and developed one small split, but otherwise looked good. So we sanded it again with 220 on the ROS (using the new down-draft out-feed table):










My daughter selected cherry tinted Danish oil for the finish, but I was concerned that it would not soak in the areas where I sealed up the knots with CA glue. So we decided the only way we'd know for sure would be to take the plunge and finish the underside and see what happened…










Ya got to love how easy oil finishes go on. We blunted the edges with a sanding block, wiped down the surface with a tack cloth and then flooded it with Danish, spreading it evenly with a cloth. 30 min later, we added some more and then 30 min. later we wiped it down with a clean white cotton cloth.

The finish appears to have penetrated the areas that were touched with the CA glue, and we're both quite happy with it.










I can't wait to see what the "good" side looks like!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *Back at it *
> 
> Now that schools winding down, my daughter has time to play… And now that I've got my TS refurb, and other shop projects done, I'm itchin' to make things again….
> 
> ...


Looking good Matt…...nice to have a project with your daughter…very cool.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Back at it *
> 
> Now that schools winding down, my daughter has time to play… And now that I've got my TS refurb, and other shop projects done, I'm itchin' to make things again….
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a fine panel glue-up and finish. You can't find fault with the upder side. And, certainly quite an attractive young lady to enjoy it when finished.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Back at it *
> 
> Now that schools winding down, my daughter has time to play… And now that I've got my TS refurb, and other shop projects done, I'm itchin' to make things again….
> 
> ...


The end result will be the cherry on top….
Of the time spent in the shop with your daughter!!!

Glad you were able to ressurect this project and bonding time with the little one. The time you two spend together is precious and will always be remembered whenever she sees/uses the chest. A chest to be treasured as it will be full of family memories!!!

Good for both of you!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Back at it *
> 
> Now that schools winding down, my daughter has time to play… And now that I've got my TS refurb, and other shop projects done, I'm itchin' to make things again….
> 
> ...


The underside looks better that the tops of most of mine!

The look on your daughter's face says it all. You are both having fun.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Top side finished*

We're lovin' this Cherry tone Danish Oil….

We jitter bug sanded w/ 220 and then hand sanded w/ 220

Here's the top side of the cover after two coats of finish:


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Top side finished*
> 
> We're lovin' this Cherry tone Danish Oil….
> 
> ...


Vury PURDY!!!

Progress on the build & another successful bonding session!!!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Top side finished*
> 
> We're lovin' this Cherry tone Danish Oil….
> 
> ...


Y'all- *she's* doing beautiful finishing work! She'll be a journeyman finisher soon.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Top side finished*
> 
> We're lovin' this Cherry tone Danish Oil….
> 
> ...


That does look nice. Oak or ash?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Top side finished*
> 
> We're lovin' this Cherry tone Danish Oil….
> 
> ...


Red oak, felled off our property and milled on site into 8×8 beams for use in the timber frame with a Wood Mizer in the late '90s,. Re-sawn into 4/4 boards last year.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Top side finished*
> 
> We're lovin' this Cherry tone Danish Oil….
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt

I love wood with a history/story.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*progress on the styles...*

Well my daughter has been away at camp and she's volunteering at VBS when she gets back, so I decided that this project needed a jump start while she was gone….

Styles ripped and cut to final length…. I don't have a fence with a stop, so this is how I get them all exactly the same…










I have some metal working layout tools that I find quite handy for accurate set ups…. here I'm setting the depth of cut and setback for the groove cut in the front styles….


























Dead on…. withing .003" on the first shot.

I previously prepped all of this stock form rough resawn boards and unfortunately, with multiple set ups and passes through my old Delta lunch box "super sniper" planer, I was not able to get the thickness exactly the same on all of this stock. So I used the actual groove in the front style to set up the TS fence and depth of cut to make a matching tounge in the side style, being carefull to reference all dims off of the exterior faces.


























A little clean up with a utility knife and their ready for dry fitting…


















nice and snug fit…. needs just a little clean up with the belt sander to make the outer edges perfectly flush.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *progress on the styles...*
> 
> Well my daughter has been away at camp and she's volunteering at VBS when she gets back, so I decided that this project needed a jump start while she was gone….
> 
> ...


I suppose ya gotta "git 'er done", one way or the other….
Either with or without the more skilled (than you) helper!!! ;^)

What is this about a belt sander for truing the faces…
I thought wood workers used hand planes for that??? ;^)

I kid because I can! Nice progress!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *progress on the styles...*
> 
> Well my daughter has been away at camp and she's volunteering at VBS when she gets back, so I decided that this project needed a jump start while she was gone….
> 
> ...


Sorry Randy…. I aspire to be more like Norm Abrams than Chris Schwartz….

I'm pretty sure, based on belly size, which one drinks more beer

:^)


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *progress on the styles...*
> 
> Well my daughter has been away at camp and she's volunteering at VBS when she gets back, so I decided that this project needed a jump start while she was gone….
> 
> ...


Set up blocks are fine…I use them to….


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Styles are done*

Set up router table to cut the lower mortice, with stop blocks at either both ends to establish the desired length.
The key to this setup was that the fence was never moved the entire time the mortices and panel groove were cut, and the outside face of the workpiece was always against the fence.










I used a 1:1 template for the curve cut. Cut mated pairs together on the band saw and lightly sanded.




























Next up will be cutting the tenons in the ends of the rails.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *Styles are done*
> 
> Set up router table to cut the lower mortice, with stop blocks at either both ends to establish the desired length.
> The key to this setup was that the fence was never moved the entire time the mortices and panel groove were cut, and the outside face of the workpiece was always against the fence.
> ...


looking good! definitely priceless shop time


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Tenons anyone?*










I decided to do them on the router table, as the setup seemed to be easier and my dado blade isn't so grand.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Tenons anyone?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see you are getting things accomplished….

Without me!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Tenons anyone?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it's not much of a father-daugher project any more, as my daughter now has a babysitting job and is is more interested in spending her free time with her books and other activities.

Feeling a tad rejected by that, but it was my mistake to offer to do the project out of reclaimed Oak Beams (which I originally milled for use in our timber frame house ~15 years ago).

Working with this wood has been very tedious and has greatly increased the labor required at every step.

Daughter #2 is getting hers made out of Mahogany, from 4/4×4" boards salvaged from a new deck project by my buddy…. all straight grained and defect free.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Tenons anyone?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good thing is that when all is said and done….
she will have at least, had a hand in making it with you.
That will surely be a memory that lasts a lifetime!

You never know, she may want to help some more in the coming days, weeks, months, years…
I don't know how fast/slow you work, while shedding a tear!!! ;^(


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Tenons anyone?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pressing on Randy…. Need to jump into the next project, and the one after that, etc…


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*tweaked tenons and dry fit assembly*

I paired each tenon to fit it's mortise snugly and dry fit the assembly thus far.

It's starting to look like a hope chest and my "customer" is pretty happy.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *tweaked tenons and dry fit assembly*
> 
> I paired each tenon to fit it's mortise snugly and dry fit the assembly thus far.
> 
> It's starting to look like a hope chest and my "customer" is pretty happy.


very nice looking,coming together great.glad to see your daughter is helping and taking an interest.nice work.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *tweaked tenons and dry fit assembly*
> 
> I paired each tenon to fit it's mortise snugly and dry fit the assembly thus far.
> 
> It's starting to look like a hope chest and my "customer" is pretty happy.


Looking good!!!

You may want to add some panels to the sides….
Otherwise all the hopes and dreams, stored in the chest, will escape!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *tweaked tenons and dry fit assembly*
> 
> I paired each tenon to fit it's mortise snugly and dry fit the assembly thus far.
> 
> It's starting to look like a hope chest and my "customer" is pretty happy.


A bottom might be a good idea too. 
Nice work Matt


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Dry fit frame and final size panels*

After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…

I was a little nervous doing such a short and wide rip, but it went smoothly….










Since the miter slots on my new-to-me refurbished Jet cabinet saw don't match my old Craftsman contractors saw, I need to make a new cross cut sled. Until then, I'll have to use my Incra miter gage with a fence….










Next up was routing the lip with a rabbit bit. This was a bit of a challenge, as the panel thickness varied both from 
piece to piece, and within each piece. So I had to measure and adjust the bit height multiple times for each panel.










Here they are all finished up….










And here is my trusty assistant dry fitting the frame…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear that "you ripped one" successfully!!! ;^O

Progress is lookin' good. I eagerly await the "finished" project!!!

Carry on…..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


Lookin good Matt. Can't believe all your panels are different thickness. That would have made me crazy!

Your daughter needs to secure all that beautiful hair when she's in the shop. Just the thought of it getting caught in a power tool gives me chills!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


Looking great


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


We've had that conversation Andy. When we're working, she braids her hair tight and tucks it into the back of her shirt. I stand right next to her at any power tools and watch her like a hawk.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


OK Matt, You know I'm a chronic worrier.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


Trust me Andy…. No ones worries about my girls more than I do.

I've had many a frightening image of her getting her face pulled into the TS or jointer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


Carry on.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *Dry fit frame and final size panels*
> 
> After sanding the panels we ripped and cross cut them to final size…
> 
> ...


Savor these moments. I remember my father - daughter project back in 2000 when we built shelving units for my daughter's sewing room….....while my infant grandson watched happily in his bouncy chair.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Finishing up the panels*

The inside edges of the raised panels have to be blunted as they stand proud on the inside and present a snag/scratch hazard. I used my dads old Craftsman router as it has a adjustable guide bearing…



















Here they are after two coats of Danish


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *Finishing up the panels*
> 
> The inside edges of the raised panels have to be blunted as they stand proud on the inside and present a snag/scratch hazard. I used my dads old Craftsman router as it has a adjustable guide bearing…
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, Maniac.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Cut mortice for lock set*

I finally got to use the mortiser I picked up from Craig's List last year. I have it set up with a modified cross slide vise and it works great. I have the chisels VERY sharp and they cut the Red Oak like butter.










A little hand chisel work to precise fit the lock set….



















I used the router table to cut the clearance for the flange, but then I made a boo-boo…










No way I can live with this, so I'll have to square it up, patch it and re-cut the mortise…


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Cut mortice for lock set*
> 
> I finally got to use the mortiser I picked up from Craig's List last year. I have it set up with a modified cross slide vise and it works great. I have the chisels VERY sharp and they cut the Red Oak like butter.
> 
> ...


Here's the save…


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Cut mortice for lock set*
> 
> I finally got to use the mortiser I picked up from Craig's List last year. I have it set up with a modified cross slide vise and it works great. I have the chisels VERY sharp and they cut the Red Oak like butter.
> 
> ...


Nice save Matt…..


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Glued up some frames*

Cut little foam blocks to keep the floating panels centered….










Test fit and now ready to glue up…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Glued up some frames*
> 
> Cut little foam blocks to keep the floating panels centered….
> 
> ...


The foam blocks: just what I need to keep by drawer/box bottoms from buzzing when I sand!

Good tip.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Glued up some frames*
> 
> Cut little foam blocks to keep the floating panels centered….
> 
> ...


Learn something new everyday!
Looking gooooooood!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Name engraved on front style*

I thought another way to make the project special would be to engrave some text or artwork. My daughter chose to simply put her name on the front rail… And she figured since it's a hope chest, she'd only put her first and middle name, in anticipation that her last name will change some day (sniff, sniff).

If you've followed some of my other projects, you know that I program for the CNCs at work and have access to use them after hours. We do mostly simple geometries though, and script text was definately upping my game.

Solid Works has a text converter that will convert any font style text into a vector format, but even so, this required quite a bit of editing to close all of the profiles an trim erroneous lines.

I'm faster editing 2D geometry in Auto CAD, so I switched programs for all the edits and tweaks.

I purchasesd an engraving bit that tapers to a .090" point, and then had to go back and re-edit the geometry to make sure that everywhere that the lines tapered thin where still wider than the bit. Several we're not and required adjustment.

Here's what I came up with…










There are different approaches you can take to cut this kind of geometry, I used a pattern called "Island Fill" where the profile of each letter is cut, and then the bit steps in and cuts an offset with the pre-selected overlap. This repeats until the entire area is covered. Using a 50% step over, the program came in at just under 4,600 lines of code. I did a test cut on scrap plywood and then held my breath, crossed my fingers and pressed play to run it on my finished part.

Here's the result…










The bottoms came in a little choppy, so I rummaged around in my Dremmel stuff to see if I had any good options. I decided to try a 1/8" dia. cylindrical med. coarse die grinder, but almost wrecked the piece with it. Then I tried a small stainless steel bristle brush, and at the lowest speed, it "sanded" quite well.










So with a little chisel work, a little Dremmel work and a little sanding with a tiny sanding block, I got most of the cutter marks cleaned up from the text.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Name engraved on front style*
> 
> I thought another way to make the project special would be to engrave some text or artwork. My daughter chose to simply put her name on the front rail… And she figured since it's a hope chest, she'd only put her first and middle name, in anticipation that her last name will change some day (sniff, sniff).
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice art work on that CNC. You've got a great mind, Sir. How tall or deep did the "Z" axis go?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Name engraved on front style*
> 
> I thought another way to make the project special would be to engrave some text or artwork. My daughter chose to simply put her name on the front rail… And she figured since it's a hope chest, she'd only put her first and middle name, in anticipation that her last name will change some day (sniff, sniff).
> 
> ...


Only went 1/16" deep


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Name engraved on front style*
> 
> I thought another way to make the project special would be to engrave some text or artwork. My daughter chose to simply put her name on the front rail… And she figured since it's a hope chest, she'd only put her first and middle name, in anticipation that her last name will change some day (sniff, sniff).
> 
> ...


Seeing how well you did with this….
I want a CNC!!!
Any chance you can slip the company CNC out the back door???
I'd gladly pay $100.00 or $200.00 for your effort!!! ;^)


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Final panel glued up*

Now that the engraving is done I could glue up the last frame…


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *Final panel glued up*
> 
> Now that the engraving is done I could glue up the last frame…


Clamps are off….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Final panel glued up*
> 
> Now that the engraving is done I could glue up the last frame…


Looks great!!!
Except….
I believe the Walton's daughter was called "Mary Ellen"!!! ;^)


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Big event*

It's starting to look like a hope chest…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

ssnvet said:


> *Big event*
> 
> It's starting to look like a hope chest…


It is looking very nice. She will treasure this.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Big event*
> 
> It's starting to look like a hope chest…


It is coming together nicely!!!
I hope that you built it large enough….
To hold all of the memories!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Big event*
> 
> It's starting to look like a hope chest…


The chest is looking great but the memories of building it with your daughter are priceless! Good work, the both of you.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Final assembly and applying finish.*










Glued up the for frames, added ledger to support bottom, and installed

Next was final sanding, clean up and finishing with Danis Oil…

bottom…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Final assembly and applying finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all done good! And she looks really proud.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Final assembly and applying finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a "finish" line approaching and soon to be crossed!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *Final assembly and applying finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be proud Matt, well done….


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Hinges, lid stays & lock set*

Getting close to wrapping this one up… I was sweating bullets that I would mount the lid cockeyed, or bungle the lid stay (which I did)....

Cedar bottom done










Hinges and stays… I like these lid stays from Rockler, but you have to pay very close attention to the installation geometry or the lid won't close all the way. I goofed and have two unused screw holes to prove it


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Hinges, lid stays & lock set*
> 
> Getting close to wrapping this one up… I was sweating bullets that I would mount the lid cockeyed, or bungle the lid stay (which I did)....
> 
> ...


Sure looks PURDY!!!

Great job on the "Memory" chest. This chest is/will be filled with much more than just "Hope"!!!

You didn't "goof"....
You just gave it some additional character!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Hinges, lid stays & lock set*
> 
> Getting close to wrapping this one up… I was sweating bullets that I would mount the lid cockeyed, or bungle the lid stay (which I did)....
> 
> ...


you two did a great build on this chest


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *Hinges, lid stays & lock set*
> 
> Getting close to wrapping this one up… I was sweating bullets that I would mount the lid cockeyed, or bungle the lid stay (which I did)....
> 
> ...


Nice work, Matt. It looks great. You should be proud of it


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*all done....*

Cedar boards installed…










Hinged top and lid stays….










lock and engraving….










And the proud woodworkers….


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *all done....*
> 
> Cedar boards installed…
> 
> ...


Fantastic! And I'm so delighted that she got envolved and learned throughout this build. What's her next project on her plate?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *all done....*
> 
> Cedar boards installed…
> 
> ...


Wish I could have done something like this. Great job.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *all done....*
> 
> Cedar boards installed…
> 
> ...


Matt and Mary thats a beautiful build , going to be around a long time,


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

ssnvet said:


> *all done....*
> 
> Cedar boards installed…
> 
> ...


Great looking chest with two wonderful woodworkers. I see it even got the feline stupidvisors approval.
Thank you for sharing.


----------

